# F&M Expressions Transfers not sticking to garment



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi all,
I am having an issue with F&M expressions spot color athletic transfers. When I press the transfers I try to peel them the ink is not sticking to the garment properly.
Now before everyone asks what my settings are, what type of garment I am doing etc etc, know that I have done hundreds of transfers from them without a problem, just this last batch of transfers are the ones not sticking.

I contacted them and told them all of the above and then they asked me for pictures which I sent. 
Their reply was that my problem is due to improper application and to follow their recommended settings etc etc.

I replied back again telling them I have other transfers I bought from THEM and I have no problems, that the transfers are defective. I am now waiting on a response.

Has anyone had a similar problem with them? Did you get replacement transfers or a refund? I really like their transfers but they don't want to believe that this batch is defective, they want to tell me I am doing it wrong.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Order replacements, send some of those back with the ruined shirts and ask them to try it. Also do a video showing the process and give them a link to it. 

Just my thoughts on how to get the problem resolved.


----------



## Viper Graphics (Mar 28, 2009)

binki said:


> Order replacements, send some of those back with the ruined shirts and ask them to try it. Also do a video showing the process and give them a link to it.
> 
> Just my thoughts on how to get the problem resolved.


I agree but that's a lot of work to prove your point. I can understand F&M's point in thinking there is nothing wrong with their product, most people do but your a returning customer and that should count for something. I think they should make replacements and ask for the bad ones to be returned so they can evaluate them.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Larry's Printing said:


> I agree but that's a lot of work to prove your point. I can understand F&M's point in thinking there is nothing wrong with their product, most people do but your a returning customer and that should count for something. I think they should make replacements and ask for the bad ones to be returned so they can evaluate them.



I am guessing you are emailing them. I have talked to them at the shows here in Long Beach and they are quite a bit different when talking to them. Have you called them and had a conversation via voice? That may solve it. 

Otherwise it may just be something you need to go the extra mile on. At that point they may take your word on any future failure points. Sometimes just a quick meetup is all you need to resolve an issue.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

the only time a transfer didn't adhere to a garment is when I was pressed a sport performance garment. It had some repellant or other treatment on it. I don't order transfers and make my own. I even once left the dryer set or direct screen printing and the the transfers still worked which I myself was puzzled as I know they were over cured and I've always been tole that they won't stick to garments when that happens. The transfers paper where the printing is was brown.


----------



## wendy (Apr 14, 2007)

I stopped using them for the same reason. Had batches that were good and worked fine. Same settings same press etc. Ordered a new batch and wouldn't stick to the garment. They replaced them and guess what second batch only 1/2 would stick. Very discouraging. Something changed.


----------



## leamsi4ever (Jul 5, 2011)

have you found a better vendor that you recommend?


----------

